# Dive insurance



## ReelDuel (Oct 4, 2007)

<SPAN id=_ctl1_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater__ctl1_lblFullMessage>Who do you suggest DAN? I see on their application process they ask for a DAN Referal# Does this give a current member any benifit? It is that time and we need to look at getting insurance for diving. 

Thanks FM


----------



## BADBOY69 (Oct 3, 2007)

Reel Duel, I would suggest every diver have DAN insurance. As a DiveMaster/Instructor, my DAN premium only cost $65.00 per year! Talk about peace of mind...and yes, a current member does get consideration for referrals in the terms of points. So, if a current DAN member advised you to seek DAN insurance be sure to list thier # when you apply.Wise choice and hope to see you out there! Jerry West


----------



## bmoore (Oct 10, 2007)

There are several other insurance plans available but DAN is the most common.

I think I pay like the other fellow, ..65.00 a year. This includes an accident at any depth and will save you a ton of dough if somthing happens to go wrong and you end up needing a trip to a chamber.

I think the that little trip runs around $10,000 to $20,000 bucks...


----------



## Evensplit (Oct 2, 2007)

Heard of one ride that cost $24,000.

Dive insurance is CHEAP! Some regular medical plans will not pay for recompression for dive related injuries. Even the military can get around paying for it if they really want to - though I've never heard of them doing so.

Thereareother companies that offer the insurance. If I remember correctly, the difference between the plans was less than $10, but lots of differences in coverage. Most folks use DAN.


----------



## ReelDuel (Oct 4, 2007)

Picked up DAN today. $40 for family mambership and $70 each for the premiun package


----------



## theangrydolphin (Oct 2, 2007)

> *ReelDuel (8/7/2008)*Picked up DAN today. $40 for family mambership and $70 each for the premiun package


Very good call!


----------



## BOHUNTER1 (Feb 18, 2008)

Im bringing this back up top. I am aquiring this service this week. I think if you are diving and the problem ever occurs and the coverage they provide along with the effective immediate communication with other medical areas, this will eliminate unnecessary wasted time in an emergency room or explination of the problem to an uneducated receptionist working for 5 bucks an hour!

Its $105 (35 and 70)bucks..... I piss that away on junk daily.... Hey you could be buying FSU tickets....???

Steve Holloway


----------



## arch_diver (Feb 26, 2009)

+1 for DAN. 

In addition to being cheap insurance that can cover more than just diving injuries (depending on the plan you purchase), they are industry leaders in diving research. A portion of money spent on covering your butt goes to conducting research to better understand how to decrease diving injuries.


----------



## Orion45 (Jun 26, 2008)

I have DAN. Just be aware that if you have other medical insurance(s), DAN will be the secondary payer.


----------



## BOHUNTER1 (Feb 18, 2008)

So... Team Priapism might have issues.... well more issues? lol

Explain... If I have a diving related problem, hit my head on a sharp object and bust it open, this is primary care, but if a serious problem like entanglement and requires emergency extraction, they pay for the copter and hospital? Just checking dont know?


----------



## Orion45 (Jun 26, 2008)

> *BOHUNTER1 (10/13/2009)*So... Team Priapism might have issues.... well more issues? lol
> 
> Explain... If I have a diving related problem, hit my head on a sharp object and bust it open, this is primary care, but if a serious problem like entanglement and requires emergency extraction, they pay for the copter and hospital? Just checking dont know?


DAN will cover anything that your primary insurance does not cover. If you have no insurance, DAN will pay for all covered costs. I had a chamber ride last year and my primary and secondary insurances covered everything. DAN did not have to pay anything.

I believe medical evacuation by air is dependent upon distance from home. I've sent you a pm with my phone number in case you have any more questions.


----------

